# threads coming loose



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Got this pic recently..." The threads on the tip are coming loose". I'll fix it, NC, but it looks like a break beyond the tiptop...If I was betting man , I'd say a ceiling fan or rod box etc were the culprit.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd have to agree Jerry. Someone hit their rod against something and snapped the tip off. Luckily, it looks to be a short section so their shouldn't be a noticable difference in the action of the rod. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That's a strange place for a failure/break Jerry. If it was high sticking, it's usually at the first or second guide. I'm going to call pilot error on this one. To me, it looks like someone got their hook/lure hung up and in an effort to pull it loose, grabbed the ttop and pulled thinking they were protecting it and the blank. Then when the line breaks or the hook comes loose, the shock of all the stress released will snap the tip like a twig especially with high modulus blanks. You know the deal, don't ask me how I know this. Ha!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I think that it is a rod virus. I replaced two tips last week. Both rod tips snapped near the tip.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

The HM (high modulus) blanks are very "crispy" and can snap with modest amounts of lateral pressure. Tip breakage like this occurs as stated in the previous posts and don't necessarily have to be HM. Rods that are stressed from flexing beyond a given elasticity will typically break in more than one spot (usually two). The holy grail of rod blanks is a high modulus light fiber with a hard yet flexible resin that will prevent the fibers from breaking. Way more than anyone wants to know and yes it is most likely a virus.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

2 more causes: rod left in rod rack in boat while trailering, drove into garage, gas station,under tree, covered whatever. THat will end badly.
AND, using 3/8 oz jig head, rear back for a long cast, and jig head whacks rod at the tip that is sitting in rod holder behind you. jig head rod is fine, possible backlash, but rod in holder has broken tip.

Don't ask me how i know...


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Something came loose, Jerry :headknock.

Not sure it was the thread.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Things break when you use them. As I post earlier my rod tip broke because of limp braid line wrapped around it. When I cast the tip went with the lure. Braid is some tuff stuff. I built a wade fishing rod for a guy and he caught a bull red in the surf with no problems. The next trip the rod broke about 4 inches from the top in his truck on the way there. I guess the pole got scared and threw in the towel. We should of all took up making custom bowling balls, might have less issues with our products.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Not surprised it broke, given the non-fishing mishandling I feel sure it's been thru(think young drinkers on a private pier at 2am). I was more miffed by the initial quote that the "threads are coming loose"...gave me a moment of self-doubt, until I asked for a picture. This was the Ole Miss rod I did a yr or so ago. No big deal, easy fix!


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Not saying this is what happened here, just adding cents: overheating the tip when installed/replacing a tip top causes them to break that close to the top. It's why I stopped using 5 minute epoxy on my tip tops.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

*I just repaired one for this reason...*



Billy 40 said:


> Not saying this is what happened here, just adding cents: overheating the tip when installed/replacing a tip top causes them to break that close to the top. It's why I stopped using 5 minute epoxy on my tip tops.


I had one break after a couple of trips, broke right even with the tip top... i feel it may have gotten too hot also. Easy fix, and returned to happy customer!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I hear ya'll on heat! I actually melted a personal Shikari rod yrs ago, using a heat gun to "soften" the epoxy when stripping off guides. On the tiptops, I use slivers of tiptop adhesive in the tube, "lightly" heated, and then quickly installed.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I wonder how hot those rods get in the summer sun sitting in a rod holder.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

All this talk about blanks thread and such got me stirred up again. I think I'll build a rod .


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

Goags said:


> I use slivers of tiptop adhesive in the tube, "lightly" heated, and then quickly installed.


I do the same, after a lot of trying other methods people recommend, many which were abortions. I Also use a high temp melt, higher than teh glue sold for rodbuilding (it's for arrows)


----------

